# Scale Auto Books



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,
I have like 100+Scale Auto Mag. years are like from 90-2000"s. Got them at garage sale,All are in binders and looks like dates all line up. Wife will not let them in House, they smell like shit ("smoke") did not notice at first. i looked at some, in my garage.they are free come get them Northwest Ohio.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

do you really feel the need to swear ?


----------



## djron1958 (Dec 31, 2010)

*DO you still have them???*

I would be willing to pay the shipping if you want to ship them out.


----------

